# Nullschool



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

As an adjunct to the Cold Weather thread, folks might like to look at this:

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-26.71,45.56,579 

You can change the settings and projections by clicking on 'earth'

1000hpa = surface winds

250 hpa = Jetstream

Plus you can move forwards/backwards +/- 3 hours or one day.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Nice one Lurch


----------

